# Buy a Joey?



## tommiet (Dec 29, 2005)

The Joey and its monthly fee... I'll use Dish's for now and watch out to buy my own. Seems overkill ($7.00 a month,) for this unit. Kinda like my cable company wanting 6.00 a month for a cable modem (NOT!)


----------



## Jhon69 (Mar 28, 2006)

tommiet said:


> The Joey and its monthly fee... I'll use Dish's for now and watch out to buy my own. Seems overkill ($7.00 a month,) for this unit. Kinda like my cable company wanting 6.00 a month for a cable modem (NOT!)


Does not matter if leased or owned if activated it's $7. a month,same as a second Hopper.

Best price for purchase I have seen so far is Dish Depot,Ebay,Solid Signal in that order.Good Luck!

The only difference is if you own you can deactivate it and do not have to send it back to DISH.


----------

